# Bolivar (Cuba) Belicosos Finos Cigar Review - Decent Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a big fan of the American Bolivar so I thought I would give its Cuban brother a try when i had the chance.

Was a good cigar, but I have ha...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Belicosos Finos Cigar Review - Decent Cigar


----------

